# How many are planning DNP cycle this winter?



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

I first came across DNP last winter, there were only a few people using it on this forum, within a year it looks like quite a lot more people are now using DNP.

So i thought i'd ask, how many people are planning on dnp cycles this winter? 1 cycle or more?

Looks like cold weather has just come in, but november is supposed to be really cold.

Personally I come off Test E cycle end of the month so ideally starting DNP end of november


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just started bulking so I'll be using it for the odd week here and there.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Id never heard of it until coming over to UKM. Something im researching alot atm as an alternative to clen.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

zero seconds of dnp use



I plan to use this instead


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

ill be using in the new year once ive finished my winter bulk


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, thinking winter is the best time. Although we will all look like d*ckheads walking around in a vest in the snow haha


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Jayster said:


> Yup, thinking winter is the best time. Although we will all look like d*ckheads walking around in a vest in the snow haha


yes and how you also get nerve damage whilst on DNP


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MC-Racer said:


> yes and how you also get nerve damage whilst on DNP


try to stick to facts

Possibly


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

No way... It's a lean bulk all the way through till next spring for me


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

No chance - Tabata for me.

I don't really get dnp use...it's such a narrow therapeutic window, it's difficult to be sure of the doses because there's no legit source, there are potentialvery serious consequences....for what...short term fat loss that I can better achieve by brutal cardio and watching what I eat. :confused1:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

MC-Racer said:


> yes and how you also get nerve damage whilst on DNP


Broscience ?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> zero seconds of dnp use
> 
> View attachment 138230
> 
> ...


Feck the dreadmill lol go outdoors


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Feck the dreadmill lol go outdoors


I cant run outdoors, my knees hurt lol - treadmill has some nice bounce to it


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Working in a hangar it's ment to be freezing come winter perfect for me I think!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I cant run outdoors, my knees hurt lol - treadmill has some nice bounce to it


I hate just staring at the timer lol always puts me pff


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

cant see me ever using dnp, the negatives outweigh the positives


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I'll save it for spring.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> I hate just staring at the timer lol always puts me pff


ipad

boardwalk empire

job done


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> ipad
> 
> boardwalk empire
> 
> job done


What's your treadmill routine lol? I do 800meter and 400m on em


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> What's your treadmill routine lol? I do 800meter and 400m on em


either 6x20second sprints or steady state high incline walk mate


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm planning to use it start of January.

I may make a log if some people want on here as trying something different out with it, still planning the cycle atm


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> ipad
> 
> boardwalk empire
> 
> job done


Whatca reckon about the latest series? Been a let down for me so far, really lacking story development.....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> zero seconds of dnp use
> 
> I plan to use this instead


Easier said than done, each session i always spend 35-40 minutes on the cross trainer, and since i've started lost in excess of 150lb of fat, mostly through straight dieting and a couple supps.

I use dnp partly as i work in a giant fridge, so when the outside temps drop so does the whole factory, so it's a lifesaver in that regard.

Plus i use it on cycle as the last thing id want on a bulk is to come out fatter, yet i still want to maximize my gains,

dnp allows me to do this quite easily.

Not to mention my ticker detests clen, i didn't feel at all well on just 40mcg, yet i can hammer stims and aas like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Just finished a nine day cycle.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> Easier said than done, each session i always spend 35-40 minutes on the cross trainer, and since i've started lost in excess of 150lb of fat, mostly through straight dieting and a couple supps.
> 
> I use dnp partly as i work in a giant fridge, so when the outside temps drop so does the whole factory, so it's a lifesaver in that regard.
> 
> ...


get a coach, diet & t3 can drop it off

save yourself long durations of dnp from the sound of it lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> get a coach, diet & t3 can drop it off
> 
> save yourself long durations of dnp from the sound of it lol


I don't have long runs of dnp, a week two at the most.

As for a coach, no chance down here they're clueless nor do i have the funds, plus id rather do it off my own back.

What im doing is working, just come off a three month cut and shifted 24lb,

my point is im sick to the back teeth of it, and wanted to speed up the process.

Besides did you not read the bit about how much i've shifted.

Plus my job being so physical means i can only diet for so long before it drives me spare.

I'm getting the results, just taking a bit longer that's all, not all of us are blessed with a speedy metabolism.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> I don't have long runs of dnp, a week two at the most.
> 
> As for a coach, no chance down here they're clueless nor do i have the funds, plus id rather do it off my own back.
> 
> ...


yeah i did mate brilliant fat loss. well done

I just wont condone dnp to be honest personal choice lol

fat loss can be done with high calories if the macro timing is in place, youd be surprised what a good coach can do with a body (im talking about an online one not a muppet PT) i.e, ST, Pscarb, JP

something to look into in the future


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

what brand of dnp you using


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> what brand of dnp you using


Dhacks/klona


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll be using it. A couple of weeks before Christmas, then a couple of weeks after before my next cycle of AAS.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

And when I thought UKM couldn't shock me anymore the flippant DNP use to keep the Xmas binge in order happens lol

Just don't load too many spuds on your plates


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good source for DNP pls.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> Can anyone recommend a good source for DNP pls.


nope


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry just read this...........

"Guys just so everyone is clear on the rules governing this site......

you can mention

you can mention the products from this site just as you can mention British Dragon Prop or PC test 400 etc

there is no issue with a thread about D Hacks clen or DNP etc asking for opinions.....

You cannot mention

you cannot mention ways to contact this source or if the site is down how you go about contacting blah blah.......

there products are a brand but the site is still a source please keep this in mind when wanting to make a thread about the brand. "

This would have been more helpful then a simple "Nope"

Anyway thank you for taking your time to reply Polishmate.

I'm still learning on this forum.


----------

